# Rail bike



## MTGeorge

We have all seen the old photos but I'm curious how many of you have ever seen one in person, or own one?  If you do own one, have you ever taken it for a spin?   I have!     

I bought this from a really old man who said he remembered riding it as a kid.  His Dad had always told him it was ordered from a catalog a long time ago.   No markings on it to say exactly what brand it is or what catalog it was ordered from but its all there, all original and glorious.


----------



## Duchess

Whoa, don't hop off there!


----------



## robertc

That is just cool.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTGeorge

Here are a few period pics that have been floating around the internet just in case anyone is unfamiliar...


----------



## brwstrmgmt

Wow!  I've never seen that before.  I'd love to try one out!


----------



## Princeton

I've never seen one either,but I'd like to try....this one might have some kind of rear brake ,not sure what's going on here ...anyone know what country these guys are from?


----------



## MTGeorge

princeton said:


> View attachment 686360 I've never seen one either,but I'd like to try....this one might have some kind of rear brake ,not sure what's going on here ...anyone know what country these guys are from?




That's a picture I have not seen before but luckily it shows up in the Gettyimage collection and according to those folks............

Russia, railway police for the safety of the Tsar, railway officer on a special bike which can go on the railway tracks - Photographer: George Grantham Bain- Published by: 'Berliner Illustrirte Zeitung' 40/1901Vintage property of ullstein bild January 01, 1901


----------



## Cowboy in NC

I gots to get me one of them !!!------Cowboy


----------



## redline1968

Cool bike .. that was a kit you could purchase mail order and assemble it on to a bike and use it. The problem is today if you get caught using it on the tracks you will get cited for trespassing by the RR company who owns the tracks.


----------



## kreika

What keeps you from flipping to the right?


----------



## ssum2

There's was one for sale about 3years ago on ebay wanted to buy and donate to local rail museum but shipping to much but always looking for anthor opportunity have old elgin to attach to


----------



## MTGeorge

redline1968 said:


> Cool bike .. that was a kit you could purchase mail order and assemble it on to a bike and use it. The problem is today if you get caught using it on the tracks you will get cited for trespassing by the RR company who owns the tracks.




Yep.   I already had the Iver and just slapped it right on.   

It is true that the RR owns the tracks and that you are trespassing but the penalty is no longer a simple trespassing ticket.   Homeland Security now gets involved and they take it VERY SERIOUSLY!.   Luckily for me I live 35 miles from the National Railroad Museum and they were more than happy to let me set it up on their private tracks.   



kreika said:


> What keeps you from flipping to the right?




The wheel is pretty heavy and acts as an outrigger.    Additionally the length of the "sticks" are very precise.  There is a very tiny amount of adjustment that can be made but I am not sure that it would work at all with a 26" bike.


----------



## hoofhearted

*Aarrrgh !!





 *


----------



## MTGeorge

hoofhearted said:


> *Aarrrgh !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 686624 *




No problem, just pedal fast and lean hard to the right for a second or two!


----------

